# Anyone know what these are?



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

they are clear round little egg filled sacks at the water surface of the reef tank.


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

snails? do you have turbo snails in there?


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Must b snails, i search trying to get pics and i found this Indo Pacific Snails


----------

